# Surround sound speakers



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

"Danger Will Robinson!"📢 A bulkhead often hides something, like an air return. A little prudent investigation is warranted before buying anything to install there. 👀


----------



## Dontknowanything (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm honestly just screwed, I have to hang the speaker from the ceiling a little lower than the blukhead. It'll be ugly but has to be done.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Jun 30, 2020)

Speaker stand?


----------



## Dontknowanything (Apr 4, 2021)

It would take up floor space and might get in the way of the future pool table.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Build a simple shelf just big enough for a speaker. Hang from ceiling or mount on wall. Build 2 for symmetry.


----------

